# Jody Murphy video - Ashton



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Two days ago I bathed and trimmed Pepper's coat. I hadn't done this in several weeks so I put in Jody Murphy's video and watched it while I had Pepper on the table. About 1/3 of the way into the clipping process Pepper noticed Ashton (the dog in the video) on the TV screen. He became very animated and wanted to get over there to greet Ashton.

This went on for the rest of the coat trim. Even after I finished and had turned off the TV, Pepper wanted up so he could see Ashton. It was both sweet and sad to watch him go crazy looking for this other Havanese.

We have other dogs, so it's not like he's a single dog without a playmate. That was Monday. It's now Wednesday and when we go into the bedroom Pepper still looks up at the TV and, sometimes, stands on two legs to try to get a better view. 

Has anyone else's dog had this reaction to Ashton or any other Havanese/dog in a video? I feel bad. This makes me think that Pepper 1) recognizes one of his own kind and; 2) would love another Hav as a playmate. 

Probably silly, I know.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley has never paid attention to tv/videos unless there is a bark, growl or meow. He is oblivious to the images on the screen. 

I have noticed that Riley always seems friendlier with dogs that look like him (Bichons, Cotons and of course other Havanese) whenever he meets one on our walks or at the park. It is not just dogs his size either, definitely breed specific.

Could this be a coincidence...how does he know what he looks like??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly loves watching dogs on tv. She sees them before I do. Wonder , what they're thinking. ?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would love to know what goes on in their little minds


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby completely ignores TV and computer screen even when there is a barking dog! Unless a doorbell rings she is not interested. When McGee first got here he would stop playing and look up at the TV for a minute once in a while. I think because it was all new to him.

Maybe Mama is looking for an excuse to add another Havanese to the family?..... haha!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

As tempting as it would be, I definitely don't need to add another dog to our family right now.

But it does perk my curiosity that Pepper was so drawn to the Havanese in the video when he barely pays attention to any other dog on TV or DVD. And he definitely doesn't bother to look for them repeatedly afterward.

He's seen himself in the mirror plenty of times, but whether he recognizes that the image is himself is unclear.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I had to touch up Pepper's coat today for our family get together tomorrow. I put the video in so I could watch the bang trim and finishing touches again.

Here is Pepper's reaction - and believe me, you don't want to get between him and the TV when this video is on!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wanda, that is so funny! Maybe he wants to make sure you're doing it right!!!


----------

